# 2009 Teal Tags



## MustangMAtt30 (May 19, 2009)

Just a reminder fellas, don't forget to send off for your Teal Tags.  You don't want to come up short come September when those little fine feathered friends show up in your local honey hole.  Mine actually arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (May 19, 2009)

Got the confirmation email on mine yesterday, will have to check the mail when I get home


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 19, 2009)

You didn't put in for the early wood duck tags also?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 19, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> You didn't put in for the early wood duck tags also?



Yep.  Those seem to take a little longer to get although I'm looking in the mailbox everyday.

September is going to be here before we know it!


----------



## Jhunt (May 19, 2009)

Never hunted the early season.   Didn't know tags were necessary.   Where do you get 'em?


----------



## craig88 (May 19, 2009)

got mine today. Thought i applied to late but i guess not.


----------



## Hard Core (May 20, 2009)

Just got the word they screwed up my application. The old huzz said something about a felony and something else........screw it I'M GOING TAGS OR NO TAGS!


----------



## Robk (May 20, 2009)

ugh.... not this one again.  come up with a new one for this year...


----------



## NGaHunter (May 20, 2009)

Don't worry about it HC....MM30 won't get a "Kitchen Pass" so you can use his.


----------



## Gaducker (May 20, 2009)

That was kinda funny the first 3 times.  not   although you always seem to get somebody.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> Don't worry about it HC....MM30 won't get a "Kitchen Pass" so you can use his.



I've already applied for and received some Kitchen Passes, now if HardCore would only let me ride in that big old boat.




Robk said:


> ugh.... not this one again.  come up with a new one for this year...



Dudley Do-Right strikes again.  Grow a sense of humor.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 20, 2009)

I may have a few extra tags. Just post up here your name and how many you'll be needing, I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## LipRip'r (May 20, 2009)

LOL!    I almost bit...wouldn't really suprise me too much to have to tag a teal!


----------



## DUD (May 20, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dudley Do-Right strikes again.  Grow a sense of humor.





Never fails.  RobK wants to be just like the DUD!


----------



## leeledger (May 20, 2009)

I haven't seen the post that explained how your are suppose to affix the tags to the duck.


----------



## Robk (May 21, 2009)

No problem laughing at something funny...  That just isn't funny.  The way a few of you folks keep whining and rehashing old stuff is boring and juvenile.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (May 21, 2009)

Robk said:


> No problem laughing at something funny...  That just isn't funny.  The way a few of you folks keep whining and rehashing old stuff is boring and juvenile.



seems to me the only one who isnt having a good time here is you, get a laugh or quit crashing the


----------



## Hard Core (May 21, 2009)

Mustang just come by and get the boat. Looks like the new baby will be here on Nov 15. Talk about timing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those 1st 3weeks of the season are getting full and my wife is already getting mad as he!!!!!!!!!! My bad,  lol


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

Robk said:


> No problem laughing at something funny...  That just isn't funny.  The way a few of you folks keep whining and rehashing old stuff is boring and juvenile.




Who's the one whining?

Some of these gags are timeless and like fine wine they only get better with age.  

So Robbie my boy, as long as I and few others are here we will continue to go fishing on this forum so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (May 21, 2009)

I just got the craziest picture of Christopher Walken saying "so Robbie, my boy"


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> I just got the craziest picture of Christopher Walken saying "so Robbie, my boy"


----------



## silvertitan (May 22, 2009)

*tagging*



leeledger said:


> I haven't seen the post that explained how your are suppose to affix the tags to the duck.



I believe you are supposed to use the mini zip ties that come with the tags and attach said tags through the nostrils.


----------



## DUD (May 22, 2009)

Robk said:


> No problem laughing at something funny...  That just isn't funny.  The way a few of you folks keep whining and rehashing old stuff is boring and juvenile.




sorry for something seeming juvenile dad.


----------



## Golden BB (May 23, 2009)

The sad part about RobK is he still opens the thread every year and reads it LOL.

Hardcore, come on man, you gotta have better timing than that !!!


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (May 23, 2009)

*How do you....*

How do you go about gettin these tags?


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2009)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> How do you go about gettin these tags?



You send a copy of your license and a copy of either you DU membership card or a tag off some newly purchased hunting item so you can show that you have paid some Dingel Bill tax to the DNR office in Social Circle, Georgia.  Be sure to include a self addressed and stamped envelope.  Those boys are on a tight budget this year.

Oh and if you specify blue wing instead of green wing or a combo tag, they send you two extra tags.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 23, 2009)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> How do you go about gettin these tags?



My instructions will come in the next few days. Have you picked up your application yet? If not that would be the first step.


----------



## brittonl (May 25, 2009)

Boy, I sure was lucky I drew a tag last year! Otherwise I would have never bagged this neck banded GW teal!


----------



## Jhunt (May 25, 2009)

Got mine today.   Can't wait to try this early season stuff.   Folks at FWS were real helpful.


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (Jun 9, 2009)

hey yall how do i go about gettin duck tags do i need them yet im bout to turn 16 in august. so what do i need to do to get tags


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jun 10, 2009)

12 is the age limit so yes you will need them! Have you been hunting illegally the past few years?!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 10, 2009)

If you haven't aready gotten your tags your outluck this season. Now with that being said, I might know where you can buy a few tags from.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 10, 2009)

should I get a few black duck, pintail and widgeon tags just incase one flies over my beaver swamp?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 10, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> should I get a few black duck, pintail and widgeon tags just incase one flies over my beaver swamp?



Nope not required if one flies over it. On the other hand if you plan on shooting one then "YES" you will need to pick up one of those tags also.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> should I get a few black duck, pintail and widgeon tags just incase one flies over my beaver swamp?



Go ahead a shoot you some of them birds during Teal season.  I triple dog dare ya'.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jun 25, 2009)

how do i need to go about gettin mine?


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

unbelievable...


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## t bird (Jun 25, 2009)

Baynes army store and fishing creek outfitters in Milledgeville carry them. I got mine yesterday!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 25, 2009)

t bird said:


> Baynes army store and fishing creek outfitters in Milledgeville carry them. I got mine yesterday!!!



Victor or Randy will cut you a deal


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 25, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Victor or Randy will cut you a deal



 Cheapest price I've found on'em.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 25, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Victor or Randy will cut you a deal



Don't deal with Victor.  He is a jackleg.  Deal with Randy he'll do you right.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Don't deal with Victor.  He is a jackleg.  Deal with Randy he'll do you right.



Yes sir. I will take your advise Mr Mustang.


----------



## t bird (Jun 26, 2009)

Both of them treat me fine  Ya'll stop by and tell them T bird sent you and they may cut you a deal on some tags!


----------



## mallymaster4 (Jun 29, 2009)

t bird said:


> Both of them treat me fine  Ya'll stop by and tell them T bird sent you and they may cut you a deal on some tags!




Or you may get lucky and get the T-Bird association tax


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 29, 2009)

mallymaster4 said:


> Or you may get lucky and get the T-Bird association tax





I figured he was getting some tax money somewhere. Everytime I see him out- he's at the high dollar joints. I think next time I see'em out I'll tell his wife.



BACK TO THE TEAL TAGS...


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want to hunt the Altamaha WMA this September.  I've never heard of a Teal tag?  I called the DNR and they said all i need is my GA Waterfowl, HIP Permit, and regular Duck stamp........where do you get these tags and do you really need them for all over GA???


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, I just caught on.......good one


----------



## chadf (Jul 7, 2009)

do I still need those for bowhunting them? Duck hunting in September is fun from the stand! Broadheads do a number in them.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is why I quit visiting this forum!


----------



## browning84 (Jul 7, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!


----------



## DUD (Jul 7, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 7, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!




But yet you're back here now ?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 8, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!



 Momma used to always say "If you can't take the heat get I'da kitchen".


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 8, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Momma used to always say "If you can't take the heat get I'da kitchen".



She could say that because........It was her kitchen!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> This is why I quit visiting this forum!



When was this ... right after this post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2009)

Still no tags???  I wonder if me getting caught shooting over bait, after hours, lead shot, no plug, over the limit had anything to do with my elgibility??


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no tags??? I wonder if me getting caught shooting over bait, after hours, lead shot, no plug, over the limit had anything to do with my elgibility??


 
You don't need tags or licenses for those birds with the clipped toe and the *SB *band.  You can even hunt those over bait, and lead shot is required.  We all know that's the only way that you "hunt" 'em.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no tags???  I wonder if me getting caught shooting over bait, after hours, lead shot, no plug, over the limit had anything to do with my elgibility??



You said that as a joke but...I may know of someone that got those EXACT tickets in one trip...


----------



## Mark K (Jul 8, 2009)

You may know of someone and I do know someone. Fines totaled $1500. He no longer duck hunts, which is good for me - I got all his spots.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2009)

Got mine last week! I'm ready to blast away! MudDucker, thanks for the advice about gettin the bonus tags!


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hehehehe!! Oh Lawd!!! If you don't find this funny, You NEED to stop visiting this forum!!!! Hehehehe!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2009)

rifleroom said:


> Hehehehe!! Oh Lawd!!! If you don't find this funny, You NEED to stop visiting this forum!!!! Hehehehe!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2009)

rifleroom said:


> Hehehehe!! Oh Lawd!!! If you don't find this funny, You NEED to stop visiting this forum!!!! Hehehehe!!



not funny...just informative. 

Don't want anyone getting in trouble by the DNR!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> not funny...just informative.
> 
> Don't want anyone getting in trouble by the DNR!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 23, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> not funny...just informative.
> 
> Don't want anyone getting in trouble by the DNR!



Yea, its kind of like one of those fancy public service ads, only much cheaper.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 23, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, its kind of like one of those fancy public service ads, only much cheaper.



Just doing my part to help out my fellow 'fowlers when I started this thread.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 23, 2009)

it may be juvenile but you keep gettin on here to read what is being said so


----------

